# Reverse Light Wiring



## ballandchain91 (Aug 13, 2014)

This might be in the wrong section but i couldn't find anything about my issue.

I am wiring two of my reverse lights to come on when i put it in reverse. Usually i tap into the light and done, but this time I'm going to be using the factory F350 fog lights to increase my vision with a sander on the truck. They are laying around and available. I believe they are 40watt... 

Anyways can someone help me with the wiring of a relay for just this procedure? I don't want it to draw more than it should.

Would a On Off On switch setup be safer/easier?

Thanks -mark


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

You do not need to use the headlight power, it can be from any source. Use the switch or use the backup light power to trigger the relay. I just put them on a switch and leave them on when I am plowing, no need for them to go on and off.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

here is my way: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117556


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Be careful and check your laws. In NC, it is illegal to have back up lights activated by a switch that would allow them to be turned on when not in reverse.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Laszlo Almasi;1845657 said:


> Be careful and check your laws. In NC, it is illegal to have back up lights activated by a switch that would allow them to be turned on when not in reverse.


 thats hard to believe you cant have aux backup lights


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I show how to do it in this post, see link. It uses the factory trailer hitch plug wiring and a relay. You can also interrup the ground with a switch if you want them to be off when you wish. I do this(interrup the ground) with my backup beeper that is also tied into this set up. this allows me to turn it off when I do not want it on when I put it in reverse.
go here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90123&highlight=hitch+light
and here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=149517&highlight=beeper


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Laszlo Almasi;1845657 said:


> Be careful and check your laws. In NC, it is illegal to have back up lights activated by a switch that would allow them to be turned on when not in reverse.


That to bad! The cops here leave us alone when it is snowing. My backup lights are brighter than my head lights. Love them and would not want to plow with out them. Also it is works well to warn other that something is moving around. I shut them off when driving but other than that they are on if it is dark. Thumbs Up


----------



## ballandchain91 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info, my understanding here in RI is aux lights are allowed for snowplow equipment. Other words you can't drive around with them on to blind the guy behind you but in snow storm conditions I'm pretty sure your okay. Law says no more than two backup lamp but snow equipment is under a different law. Don't know exactly but this state is so screwed up to begin with!

Any ways thanks for the diagram maxwell....I ended up using a relay for when the key is on the lights have an on off switch. Simple and can be left on if I chose.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

ultimate plow;1845821 said:


> thats hard to believe you cant have aux backup lights


You can have aux lights but they can only be activated when youput the vehicle in reverse. They have this so you can't turn them on and blind the person behind you...could cause an accident.


----------



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

What type of lights do you guys suggest I am looking at putting some on one of my trucks.


----------

